# صوم الرسل ومكانته الروحية بالكنيسة



## ramzy1913 (24 مايو 2010)

سلام ونعمة://


صوم الرسل و مكانتة الروحية بالكنيسة

(متي حل الروح القدس عليكم وتكونون لي شهود في اورشليم وفي كل اليهودية والسامرة والي اقصي الارض) 

صوم الرسل من الاصوام التي تحمل معاني روحية غاية في الاهمية للكنيسة بالرغم من انة ثابت 

فيها منذ العصر الرسولي يتعلق بوجودها 

صوم الرسل اول صوم تم منة وبواستطة اول عمل للكرازة والتبشير 
الصوم الذي ولدت فية الكنيسة وظهرت للوجود في اورشليم وخارجها 
صوم الرسل كان ولن يزل هو صوم الكرازة والخدمة والارسالية متعلق بالشهادة بالمسيح جاء توقيتة بعد حلول الروح القدس



المصدر الذي نعتمد علية اعتمادا كليا كون الرسل صاموا فعلا بعد حلول الروح القدس حتي يباشروا الشهادة والخدمة وهم صيام هو قول الرسل انفسهم في الدسقولية 
(من بعد الخمسين والعنصرة عيدوا ايضا اسبوعا اخر ثم نصوم بعد الراحة اي بعد راحة يوم الاحد سابع يوم بعد العنصرة ومن بعد صوم الرسل فامركم ان تصوموا كل اربع وكل جمعة 
ان صوم الرسل حقيقة تاريخية تستمد قوتها من كيان الكنيسة القائمة الان والكنيسة كلها في كل العالم مديونة لصوم الرسل كيبيل حي دائم تعيد لة ونقطة انطلاق مضيئة تبدا منها رحلتها لتجديد نشاطها وكرازتها كل عام نحو كل مدينة وكل قرية وكل عزبة وكل بيت وكل نفس كلها ممتلئة بالروح تتحرك بغيرة الحب كلها بوراعة الروح تخدم باتضاع الرسل جدول اعمالها يغطي مجاهل المدينة وكل انحاء الريف حتي تصل الكلمة الي كل اولاد مارمرقس 



*صوم الرسل صوم الحب والغيرة والبذل والعرق والفداء والدم صوم الاسناد والنوم في العراء والمشي علي الاقدام كل الاماكن 

*صوم الرسل يدعوا لنفسة خداما (وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما الية) 

*صوم الرسل يصلح للدعوة والتكريس ووضع الايادي 

*صوم الرسل يبدا اولة الاثنين الذي بعد تمام الخمسين واخرة اليوم الرابع من ابيب ليلة عيد تذكار شهادة الرسولين بطرس وبولس ولا يؤكل فية شيء من اللحم سوي السمك


*صوم الرسل هو الصوم الوحيد في الكنيسة الذي لم تحدد ايام صومة لانة عيدة مرتبط بميعاد ثابت زمن شمسي وهو ابيب اي عيد استشهاد الرسولين بطرس وبولس مع حين ان بدايتة ليست ثابتة زمن قمري وهو مرتبط بعيد العنصرة وعيد العنصرة مرتبط بالفصح والفصح ليس ثابتا لانة عيد قمري وياتي في الاحد الاول بعد اكتمال بدر نيسان 
نجد ان صوم الرسل يتراوح مدتة بين15يوم او 49 يوم
==============
اذكرونى فى صلواتكم = رمزى


----------



## ABOTARBO (3 يونيو 2012)

ميرسى

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (4 يونيو 2012)

صوم الرسل صوم الحب والغيرة والبذل والعرق والفداء والدم صوم الاسناد والنوم في العراء والمشي علي الاقدام كل الاماكن 

*صوم الرسل يدعوا لنفسة خداما (وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما الية)

ميرسي كتيييييييير
كل سنه وحضرتك طيب 
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## happy angel (4 يونيو 2012)

*موضوع جميل
كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ميرسى
> 
> كل سنة وحضرتك طيب


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> صوم الرسل صوم الحب والغيرة والبذل والعرق والفداء والدم صوم الاسناد والنوم في العراء والمشي علي الاقدام كل الاماكن
> 
> *صوم الرسل يدعوا لنفسة خداما (وبينما هم يخدمون الرب ويصومون قال الروح القدس افرزوا لي برنابا وشاول للعمل الذي دعوتهما الية)
> 
> ...


----------



## ramzy1913 (4 يونيو 2012)

happy angel قال:


> *موضوع جميل*​
> 
> *كل سنه وانت طيب*​


----------

